# Website



## bahamaroot (Aug 10, 2013)

When do think your website will get straightened out?


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 22, 2013)

When I had the new version of the web site made, I honestly though it was a good move with a reputable and experienced developer who knew what she was doing. I had high hopes the site would solve some problems the original version had and bring me up to date with the latest and greatest. WOW! Was I wrong! After working with her for three months and seeing the sales fall like a rock, web site page views sinking like a submarine with an open hatch, seeing orders arriving which were either incomplete or fouled up so much all I could do was refund the cost and seeing the business bleed which I have worked so hard to build for the past 8 1/2years all I could do was either close the doors or start the web site process all over again with another developer. So I burned an entire day on the phone speaking with developers here in NC and heard the same story from all, it wasn't worth fixing and would cost more to fix than a new site would cost. 

So after listening intently to the calls and then sleeping on the decision overnight, I made the decision and started with a developer who lives just 30 miles away. Close enough I can call or visit easily and one whose resume of developed sites is impressive. I looked over his work thoroughly and spoke with companies he had created sites for all of which gave good reports. 

That was Monday and last night he sent me a link to a YouTube video with a narrated tour of the new web site he had started. Gone were the shopping cart problems, HOORAY!, this site is compatable for mobile devices where the other one wasn't, the drop down menus look and operate better and the site looks more like the professional site I had hoped the other one would be. 

We will have a hone call tonight so we can work through the last details and get it up and running. When it is ready, I will make the announcement here and on Facebook.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update Dave. Sorry to hear about the web site woes but hope it all gets worked out in due time. An easy to navigate and use web site is a big plus with a business like yours. Lots of people now days will get turned off by a crappy web site and go elsewhere.


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 25, 2013)

The new site is up and running. A new look, vastly improved shopping cart that actually works, mobile friendly, easier to navigate with less errors and other improvements as well. The designer did a good job. Now to iron out the details and get it 100% right.

He even went so far as to improve the look of my Facebook page. That can't hurt.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 25, 2013)

New site looks great.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks good David! Glad things are headed in the right direction again! Excited to get my board soon and have been telling everyone I know about you!


----------



## USC 2012 (Aug 27, 2013)

LOVE&#128525; your new website!!! It's so much easier to use and looks great! Cheers!


----------



## cclin (Aug 27, 2013)

David, congratulation! new website runs very smooth.....by the way, I see my new Walnut cutting board:bliss:


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 27, 2013)

There are still a few minor glitches that ned to be straightened out but nothing that can't be fixed or will present a roadblock. My designed/developer is quite competent, as opposed to the other who should never be allowed to design an ecommerce site again.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 27, 2013)

Dave, when I visited your site last night the 'email' button at the bottom of the home page would launch a mail client, but did not put in your email address. Not sure if this was intentional for now or not.


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 27, 2013)

I believe the email contact page has also been fixed. I tried it myself this morning with a test message and it went through perfectly.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 27, 2013)

Dave, the email icon at the bottom right of the all the web site pages is still not working correctly -- it launches the email program but still does not enter your email address. This is not the same thing as the Contact Us form working correctly.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 27, 2013)

David, are things still looking good for Friday?


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 27, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Dave, the email icon at the bottom right of the all the web site pages is still not working correctly -- it launches the email program but still does not enter your email address. This is not the same thing as the Contact Us form working correctly.



Try going to the Contact Us tab.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 27, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> Try going to the Contact Us tab.


Not my point; there is an email icon at the bottom of every web page, and it is not working correctly. That may cost him some business. It looks like a simple fix (add the email addy to the HTML code), so I am pointing it out to Dave. The Facebook and RSS buttons appear complete, but for some reason the email button is not. I fully understand the Contact Us form works, but that is only one of the ways the web site provides you for emailing Dave.


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 28, 2013)

WildBoar - The email button is now active but has been set for the personal email not the business. I will ask for that to be changed today. Thanks for the heads-up.

BabyHuey - I had to be away from the shop on Monday so I am a day behind. I will try to have it ready but at this point I can't guarantee it.

And if anyone else sees anything on the new site that needs to be addressed, please let me know.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 28, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> WildBoar -
> 
> BabyHuey - I had to be away from the shop on Monday so I am a day behind. I will try to have it ready but at this point I can't guarantee it.



Np. I appreciate the heads up. Will be heading up to Dallas for the weekend.


----------



## Leo Barr (Sep 23, 2013)

To the Boardsmith

I am interested in the budget Maple board 2x12x18 I am not a chef I just use sharp knives & cook . Roughly how much would it cost to ship it to Spain?


----------

